# Night Shots



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Im really stuck here. I did have a 350d which I got for christmas but was soon wrecked when I gave it to my sister to take to paris... So now I only have my SE W810i phone and a Sony Cybershot DSC-W40. I want to get into taking night shots mainly but I just cnt get it right. I can decide High ISO or low ISO? Flash or No Flash? White Balence? So can somone help me here?
I took these earlyer with my phone in BP down in waterton...
Fone Flash On (led white)








Off...

















But using the flash on my phone and my W40 I managed this...









Anyone got any tips for me?

(Also any guns so I can shoot my sister)

Ta, Bailes :driver:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

1st tip is to use a tripod or rest with night shots as the shutter will be open for a while and any vibration will be shown in the photo.


----------



## StevenC (May 19, 2007)

Tripod. Low ISO. Long Shutter speed. Slow Aperture...


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been playing around with my camera tonight, only a cheap camera, and I've only just started learning what to do with it, but I went from this:










to this:










and then to these:

























Last two are in rain, hence the noise.

Lowest ISO (100 on mine), longest shutter speed (8 seconds), and slowest aperture (2.3 on mine), and keep the camera very steady, let your breath out then take the shot, ideally use a tripod/something to rest on.

You can use red-eye removal flash to pick up extra light if you need it, but watch any highlights (number plate type materials) or it'll massively over-expose.

And no, it hasn't been washed for a while.


----------

